# اخر اعمالي مجمع سكني (تخطيط و تصميم ) دبي اييه رأيكم



## معماري من طين (28 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم...
مش عارف الموضوع هيعجبكم ولا هيبقة زي الي فات ...
و لكني ..
سوف اعرضة 
مجمع سكني و تخطيط الحي عبارة عن سكن عمال للمطار(دبي)... و المشروع جاري التنفيذ...







































ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ...
شكرا ..
ارحب كثيرا بالنقد الهادف

معماري من طين


----------



## معماري من طين (28 أكتوبر 2008)

هي الصور مساحتها كبيرة ..
سامحوني ...
انتظرو قليلا لكي تظهر و شكرا


----------



## معماريمن (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم ,,,,

مشروع جميل فية ترابط جيد ، اكثر ما شدي في المشروع البساطة ،المشروع غير معقد ولا توجد فية تفاصيل كثيرة ولكن ظهرت بعض التفاصيل في المقاهي والمساجد وكانت متناسقة مع نمط الحي ، اظن ان الألوان لم تكن متوافقة مع بعضها ، ولكن بشكل عام وبصورة سريعة العمل جميل ويعطيك الف عافية ، على فكرة انا من المعقدين في تصاميمي .
تحياتي العاطره 
اخوكم:معماريمن


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مشروغ جيد 
ارجو الله ان يوفقك في اعمالك


----------



## aitfs (21 أكتوبر 2009)

m, bn,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mohamed2009 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## جوجة دانية (7 نوفمبر 2009)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## جوجة دانية (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررين ودمتم 
وياريت اكثر تفصيل وكيف تم التوصل لهذه الفكرة وشكرا


----------



## Ahmad abo Salah (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*جازاكم الله خيرا

*


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (19 يوليو 2010)

تمنيت لو استطعت رؤية صور المشروع ،، آمل إعادة رفعها او ارسالها لي لرفعها على بريد الموقع.
مع التحية والتقدير.


----------



## م.بوليانا (19 يوليو 2010)

جميل جدا
بوركت


----------



## abdellah13 (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------

